# All new Hardware across the board?



## diablojota (Mar 19, 2004)

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=394

Appleinsider seems to think so.  They are claiming that Apple is trying to update all their lines of desktops and all-in-one systems, with the G5 1.6 seeing it's way into the iMac line.

Hopefully this is true...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't care for the other macs. I want to see a powerbook G5! Anything else is pure waste


----------



## diablojota (Mar 19, 2004)

Yes, I am aware of your wishes Zammy, that is why I adapted my customer user thing to say 'In want of G5 PB' at your request ;-)


----------



## fryke (Mar 20, 2004)

Hmm... I want to buy an iBook 12" with a 1.5 GHz G4 processor that does get less hot than my iBook 12" G3/800 now. ;-)


----------



## mi5moav (Mar 20, 2004)

I just don't see a powerbook or ibook with a g5 this year. At least it wouldn't look anything like what we're use to. If they do something it would probably be more like a mobile workstation  1.5 to 2" inches thick. I think we are still looking at G4's in the mobile realm of Apple and possibly the consumer(imac) till later this year and more logically early next year. I really think most personal computers are adequate for the majority of people. For those that need that extra power we have the powermacs and I think with clustering and grid what ever task could be hand the public and private sector can do whatever they need to. In any sport or any task in life if you want to win you go out and get the best that money can buy. 99% of us don't need that we just want that. Yeh,  I want a 800 horsepower Nascar or Indy car to go to work in but I'm fine with my 5 year old Benz, it gets the job done everyday. Yes, I wish I could spend 25 million on a winged keel boat to sail up and down the coast but its over kill. But then again so are most athletic shoes are kids buy, homes we purchase, cars we drive, food we eat. We all want the best and if it is out there and you haven't maxed out your credit card go ahead and buy it. I think 1/4 of computer users don't even care how powerful there machines are. Another 1/4 are happy with there systems but ogle what's out there in tech land, and when something really catches there minds eye they'll get it with a little bit of coercing. The third 1/4 constantly complain about there machine isn't fast enough and why doesn't x,y,z company hurry up and build that nuclear powered computer and when it actually shows up they complain well it's missing the heated glove compartment. The final group buys the newest and latest technology never complaining about what they have, and not really caring, they know they have the best computer out there today and when or if that next beast is available they'll buy it with out thinking with out batting an eye. 

I think when IBM/Apple suprised us with the G5 announcement and the availabilty of those machines so quickly, we got spoiled. I really don't think they were ready. Come May I think will see the true test of IBM being able to get out chips to us. The G5s in last years macs where a stop gap and really were not meant to be in a consumer machine and even a prosumer machine. The 90mm die is really the first prosumer and the 65mm when it's ready will be the first consumer variant. I think we are still a good six months awa from getting onto that new highway. We can see the 6 lane highway fromt the 2 laner we are on we just need to walk across this really muddy area a while longer before we get there. 2 years ago we had no clue and no direction to turn to see where it was. We can see the road it's just not quite finished yet for all of us.

Xserves  Will be truly available in May for the rest of us
PowerMacs End of May June for the rest of Us  2-2.5 ghz
Imacs new G4 next 2 months upgrade
Powerbooks next 2 months G4 upgrade
Ibook 2 months G4 upgrade
Emac 2 months G4 upgrade
mobileXworkstation 3-4 months (new product)

8 months before we see a G5 in and imac
8-12 months before its going to be in a powerbook
12-16 months before its in and emac or ibook

We will se a lot more bells and whistle on the consumer and lines. Firewire 800, PVR, built in airport(no more cards) I think Apple will also have the first full powered tether free computer. Even if it comes with an electrically charged imat.  Apple's going to hit the PVR market hard because no one has  a real footing yet. We may see a 27 to 32 inch LCD with built in PVR features for our living Rooms from Apple within the next 6 months. I think we'll may also see a new product for our vehicles from Apple.


----------



## Pengu (Mar 20, 2004)

What about wireless firewire? its being developed, when do you obvious telepaths forsee this feature?


----------



## bbloke (Mar 20, 2004)

Pengu said:
			
		

> What about wireless firewire? its being developed, when do you obvious telepaths forsee this feature?



Wouldn't wireless FireWire just be Fire?



Sorry, I'll get my coat...........


----------



## Pengu (Mar 20, 2004)

Hehe. A couple of people I know keep saying "Oh, why doesn't someone invent wireless electricity??".
my response is:
"someone did. it's called lightning."


----------



## mindbend (Mar 20, 2004)

(Off topic)

Wireless electricity exists. Popular Science or Scientific American magazine from a couple months back profiled a neat device being prototyped now, with consumer models due in a matter of months. Basically it's a pad that you lay low energy devices on like phones, iPods and the like. If the device is manufactured to cooperate with this "energy pad", it gains power from it...without wires. The pad itself would of course be plugged in.

I have no idea to what degree this can theoretically be done. For example, one could imagine a future where your entire house sits on such an energy pad and nothing inside is wired. That would be dope.


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 21, 2004)

bbloke said:
			
		

> Wouldn't wireless FireWire just be Fire?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'll get my coat...........



no! it would be FireWireless! (i have been thinking of that name for 3 years now and i finally get to say it^^)


YAY MY 1000th Post !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cat (Mar 21, 2004)

Nah, they'd call it "Smoke" ...


----------



## pwharff (Mar 21, 2004)

mindbend said:
			
		

> (Off topic)
> 
> Wireless electricity exists. Popular Science or Scientific American magazine from a couple months back profiled a neat device being prototyped now, with consumer models due in a matter of months. Basically it's a pad that you lay low energy devices on like phones, iPods and the like. If the device is manufactured to cooperate with this "energy pad", it gains power from it...without wires. The pad itself would of course be plugged in.
> 
> I have no idea to what degree this can theoretically be done. For example, one could imagine a future where your entire house sits on such an energy pad and nothing inside is wired. That would be dope.



Yeah, I know the head engineer at the company that invented this technology, the company is MobileWise and I hope Apple adapts it's technology.  My friend told me that with this technology, the "pad" could be intergreated into tables at coffee shops or airports or at your office, therefore eliminating the last wire!  If you could imagine, this technology could be everywhere and then we would never have to plug in our laptops, or PDA's or cell phones!  This would be awesome!  BTW, it's not a prototype, it's fully functional and I have seen it in action and is completely safe! It just needs to catch on.


----------



## mindbend (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks pwharff for the info! 

Hopefully it will catch on fast enough to become a defacto standard so we don't end up with fifteen different wireless power options, one of them controlled by M$ and the rest just a confusing mess of technology.


----------



## markceltic (Mar 22, 2004)

Wow the future looks expensive!Or to put it another way "the future is so bright I have to wear shades"!


----------



## Ripcord (Mar 23, 2004)

So where's my all new hardware?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 24, 2004)

I heard 27th should be THE date..


----------



## Jason (Mar 24, 2004)

changing from the 23rd? heh


----------



## brianleahy (Mar 24, 2004)

Honestly, I think there are already too many different wireless standards.   Bluetooth, infrared, 802.11a thru 802.11g...   The more different standards there are, the less likely any two wireless devices (selected at random) are likely to be compatible.  

And IMHO, that's NOT a good thing.


----------



## Ripcord (Mar 25, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> I heard 27th should be THE date..



Since when do they release stuff on a Saturday?


----------



## Randman (Mar 25, 2004)

With the Tuesday roll-outs, it's the 30th. Do I hear April anyone?


----------



## diablojota (Mar 25, 2004)

I say April...


----------



## Ripcord (Mar 25, 2004)

May?  Going on May.  April, going once?  twice?


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 25, 2004)

My money is on April. However, I have money burning in my pocket to buy a new Dual 1.8, So, it looks like I'll wait for one more week then bite the bullet ( and pray the don't release the new computers right after my purchase).


----------



## Arden (Mar 25, 2004)

What if Apple released a new line of G5 towers at the next expo (probably WWDC since they're so anal about not going to Boston) rated at 2.6, 2.8 and 3 Ghz, completely bypassing everything in between?  That would be 1337... LOL

I certainly hope Apple updates its product lines soon.  I've been seriously thinking about buying a new/new used computer, and I'd love to get one of the machines out now for less than what they are now.


----------



## jobsen_ski (Mar 25, 2004)

Me to I cant wait for the new powerbooks to come out I might splash out on a new 1 but I will prob get a reduced to clear or a nearly new top range G4!


----------



## bbloke (Mar 26, 2004)

Ah.   http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=401



> Apple Computer last week advised its reseller channel to immediately submit all orders for end-of-quarter purchases, sources said. The company went on to warn dealers that all CPU inventory (with the exception of Power Macs) is expected to be "sold-out" by March 27th and a product dry spell would occur for approximately the first three weeks in April.


----------



## diablojota (Mar 26, 2004)

Over at macosrumors, they are saying that Apple is looking into making super slim iBooks come January next year!  Schweet if true!


----------



## ApeintheShell (Mar 26, 2004)

The Xworkstation sounds like a crummy thing to get excited about. Our current workstation is the Power Mac G5 incase anyone has forgot. 
I'm more interested in the iBox rumor that has been going around. It seems more likely and we could use another iGadget.
My guess is that Apple will suprise us again and keep the Powerbook G5 design a secret like all their other products. Even the Powerbook G3 to Powerbook G4 transformation was worth an "ooo", "ahh", and "wow" . Expect more of that this year.


----------



## speedfreak (Mar 26, 2004)

This would be a nice product line.

Desktop
Power Macs     - Quad G5 2.6, 2.8, & 3 ghz       $3500 - 5000
                     - Dual G5 2.6, 2.8, 3& 3 ghz      $2500 - 3500
headless iMacs - Dual G5 1.6, 1.8, & 2 ghz       $1500 - 2000
iMacs              - G5 1.6, 1.8, & 2 ghz              $1250 - 2000

Laptop
powerbook       - G5 1.6, 1.8 & 2 ghz    $1500 - 3000
ibook               - G4 1.33 & 1.25 ghz    $1000 - 1500


----------



## MBHockey (Mar 27, 2004)

bbloke said:
			
		

> Wouldn't wireless FireWire just be Fire?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'll get my coat...........



HAHAHA


----------



## Viro (Mar 28, 2004)

brianleahy said:
			
		

> Honestly, I think there are already too many different wireless standards.   Bluetooth, infrared, 802.11a thru 802.11g...   The more different standards there are, the less likely any two wireless devices (selected at random) are likely to be compatible.
> 
> And IMHO, that's NOT a good thing.



Bluetooth is for connecting wireless devices. 802.11a - g are networking standards. Its used for connecting different computers to a network. Bluetooth and 802.11g(Airport) are targetting different uses.

Infrared is that old dinosaur technology that is only used with TV remotes


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 29, 2004)

new powerbooks with G4 this week? I heard they will have faster cpu, faster gpu and more disc space.
Let's hope...


----------



## pds (Mar 29, 2004)

Yeah, on Thursday - April 1

Dia de los innocentes...


----------



## brianleahy (Mar 29, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> new powerbooks with G4 this week? I heard they will have faster cpu, faster gpu and more disc space.
> Let's hope...



  ...and maybe faster fpu, more fps, more bps, higher dpi and longer mtbf, resulting in better roi than any Windows pos.    

http://www.gpf-comics.com/d/20030324.html


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 29, 2004)

lol


----------



## Ripcord (Mar 29, 2004)

*yawn*


----------



## Go3iverson (Mar 29, 2004)

The only way I want to see another PowerBook G4 is if its an attempt to clear out the current enclosure and possibly, if the motherboard supported the new chips, those as well.  Then drop the price on those guys and throw in the G5's in 3 months time, pretty much, as WWDC.


----------

